
Statement on npm‑cdn.com and npm‑js.com - evan_
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/161325296275/statement-on-npmcdncom-and-npmjscom
======
evan_
Seems pretty likely that the goal is to get people using this unknown CDN to
start serving malicious code...

